# WLP007 - Stalled?



## PaleRider (12/1/16)

I did a Oatmeal Stout last Friday, OG 1.057.
Went nuts for 3 days until last night where it appeared to have completely dropped out.
I raised the temperature to 20.5 C from 19.5 C.
I checked it tonight (end of day 4), 1.022. 

Anybody had any similar experience with 007 & did it continue on? I'd really like it to get to 1.015.

Cheers,

Matt.


_Edit_: I should add I did not make a starter as it was a very fresh Pure Pitch pack & the OG was only 1.057.
Also I did aerate the wort well prior to pitch with my plastic mash paddle / drill method.


----------



## TheWiggman (12/1/16)

'Only' 1.057 is (assuming 23l) still high enough to warrant a starter with a single pack. If you've only had it going for 4 days total with a single pack it definitely needs more time before it's considered done. If after a few more days it hasn't moved then I'd give it a gentle rouse and raise the temp a little. 
Generally with English yeasts it doesn't hurt to give it a few days on the yeast at FG if you want to keep down diacetyl. 
Also, confirm you're using a hydrometer for FG measurements.


----------



## PaleRider (12/1/16)

Thanks for the reply.
Yes, using a hydrometer for measurements.
The new Pure Pitch packs say they're good for 1.070, especially if fresh & I've heard Chris White say this a couple of times in podcasts etc.
However I fully except I should be looking at doing starters.
I'll definitely leave it for a few more days, then test again. It's just that it looks like it's done, hardly any foam at all on top, so I guess I was just seeking some reassurance that it's still got some movement left in it.

Cheers, Matt.


----------



## BrutusB (12/1/16)

I use 007 as my house yeast and make a starter regardless of OG.. I even have washed this yeast and reused it for my last 6 batches. Never had a problem. Whilst it may be considered overkill I also use yeast nutrient in the starter and boil. I find this strain hammers for the first 3 and hits FG in an additional 3-5 days. Be patient!


----------



## PaleRider (13/1/16)

Thanks.



BrutusB said:


> I find this strain hammers for the first 3 and hits FG in an additional 3-5 days. Be patient!


Seems to be what's happened thus far... will follow up in a few days.


----------

